# Brittany had her pups



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Last night Patches (my female) had her puppies. She had 4 male and 4 female. My kids are as excited as they were at Christmas, and my wife couldn't sleep listening to the whole thing go down. Here are a few pics of the pups.
Cory


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Cool pups man. My dog just had a litter too springers though, I will have to get some pictures up too.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that is a nice litter of puppies! Hope all is well with the little guys.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Some advice for ya... Get the pups and mom off that blanket and into something that the pups can't get lost or layed on. It can and will happen. The mom will clean and move the blanket around and cover up a pup.....
I use a whelp box with a 2x4 around the edge so mom can't lay directly on them if they get up against the wall. I also use a throw away sheet, carpet for the floor. It is a good idea to have something the pups can get traction on to get to mom.
As excited as them kids are, it would be just that bad to loose one because of a mishap.....


----------

